# Where to find traction engine drawings.



## MattMaie (May 19, 2013)

Here's a question for the people who have built models of steam traction engines up to 1/2 scale in size. where have you found your drawings and blueprints? Models of Case engines seem fairly common, for instance. So are there blueprints available for them or do you go out and measure an existing engine?


----------



## chipenter (May 19, 2013)

http://www.maidstone-engineering.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=9_241_278 http://shop.ajreeves.com/traction-engines--wagons-11-c.asp , http://www.blackgates.co.uk/ , here in the UK we are spoiled for choice , each supplier have there own castings to go with the drawings .


----------



## Jasonb (May 19, 2013)

Unfortunately neither of the above do 1/2 scale models.

For UK style engines then the following do 1/2 scale or 6" as they are more commonly known.

http://www.livesteammodels.co.uk/

http://www.littlesamson.co.uk/

http://www.hpm-steam.co.uk/

http://www.gstec.co.uk/

There are also a few other suppliers of individual models but they don't have web sites.

Largest US style engine this side of the pond is a 4" Case

http://www.miniaturesteam.com/Traction_Engines/traction_engines.html

You may want to contact this guy to see what he did about castings for a 1/2 scale Baker

http://www.steamsmith.com/

New West Live Steam do several US style engines but I think 4" is the largest

http://www.newwestlivesteam.com/noflash.htm

Coles also list a 2" case


----------



## MattMaie (May 19, 2013)

I contacted R.D. Smith of www.steamsmith.com last December and he still hasn't replied to my email. is there another way to contact him?


----------



## MattMaie (May 19, 2013)

Thank you, by the way, for the links to the other sites.


----------



## Jasonb (May 19, 2013)

Try contactig him via Smokstak forum, he's active there and goes by the name "BakerMaker"


----------



## Jadecy (May 19, 2013)

Maybe I missed it in the thread but you might try Plastow:

http://plastowtractionengines.com/index.php

This is the same foundry that now owns and produces the Stuart models in the UK.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 19, 2013)

I am a bit confused  by your question. you mention up to half scale.  This includes a very large size range.  also there were a number  of sizes of the full scale version. 

Most models we build here fit on a table top. while a 1/2 scale engine is technically a model  for practical purposes is is a small working engine. 
also what part of the world are you from. we can better help  if we know where you are and what are you looking for. 
Also with a 1/2 scale or 6" to the foot you will likely need a certified boiler and possibly a licence depending on whare you live. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 19, 2013)

Here are some old books that may help you. 

http://ia700309.us.archive.org/32/items/CaseSteamEnginePartsBook/CasePartsBook.pdf


http://archive.org/download/1916CaseCatalog/Case1916Catalog.pdf


http://archive.org/download/tractionengine00magg/tractionengine00magg.pdf
tin


----------



## Charles Lamont (May 20, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Most models we build here fit on a table top. while a 1/2 scale engine is technically a model  for practical purposes is is a small working engine.
> Also with a 1/2 scale or 6" to the foot you will likely need a certified boiler and possibly a licence depending on where you live.
> Tin


Steam road vehicle models have been getting bigger and bigger in the UK over recent decades. Up to half size (and occasionally even larger) are still not exactly commonplace, but they are no longer a surprise.


----------



## Ryker Carruthers (May 20, 2013)

Most Half scale case engines are of ternings castings or from augie ottos castings. Ours is a mixture with major work done to the valve gear to crank out 20 horse while others are making 13-15. I have a friend with a third scale that can make that!! Our quarter scale was designed by a patternmaker named Phillips in KC missouri and Edward ALexander in the 50s and 60s. Long story short most of the cases ended up being rescaled from kauer and alexanders engines. We have alexanders patterns and prints for the 1/4 scale. We need to do work to them patterns before we market them though. I am also designing a 1/3 scale advance rumely, thats what grandpa wanted and he ran in  the 20s untill he was drafted. We found his engine and that is what I am scaling off of. Lots of time to come up with a whole engine in blueprints 
Ryker Carruthers


----------



## Ryker Carruthers (May 20, 2013)

MattMaie said:


> I contacted R.D. Smith of www.steamsmith.com last December and he still hasn't replied to my email. is there another way to contact him?



Did you try to private message him on smokstak? Dick is a good guy, whenever  I messsaged him on there and he usually replys within a day. He has 1/2 and 5/8 scale bakers I believe and also prints and some castings for a sawmill in half scale.


----------



## MattMaie (May 20, 2013)

I am in the United States. I know I would need a certified boiler for a project like this and before I even make a cut on a machine I plan on getting certified to operate a boiler. I know most people here make tabeltop models, but it never hurts to ask around anyway right?


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 20, 2013)

No harm in asking. There is nothing wrong with a larger model. The focus here is smaller models but we try to say focused without excluding varied interests. I would recommend you find a local club  or living history museum of like minded folk and a person or a few that have traveled the route you plan to take. There is a huge difference in building a 3/4 to 1 inch to the foot scale and a 1/2 scale model. 
good luck with your project I hope the links I posted are of help. 
Tin


----------



## MattMaie (May 20, 2013)

Tabletop models are an interest too. Right now I'm building Phil Duclos' odds and ends engine. I'll post pictures when I'm done.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 20, 2013)

this may interest you then. The Rudy Kouhoupt traction engine plan book. $24.95 IIRC a loose  copy of the case.

https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/1811
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 20, 2013)

here is something to drool over

Tin


----------



## Ryker Carruthers (May 20, 2013)

On a 1/4 scale the area is small enough it is exhempt from even the most restrictive laws.


----------



## Ryker Carruthers (May 20, 2013)

A 1/4 scale is exhempt just about anywhere. Still check though. It is a puny boiler compared to the big ones and usually only carries 125 psi. 
A few videos of ours
1/2 scale on 1/2 scale baker fan
http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=GoEt3EPV5Xk
1/2 scale in tractor pull
http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=au9VkvsWj3A
1/4 scale on 1/2 scale fan
http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=JB0AuqMlYRM
 If you look around more I have more of both
Ryker Carruthers


----------



## chrsbrbnk (May 21, 2013)

I've been building a 1/3 scale case 65 hp  for the last couple years. Boiler size and laws in each specific  state determine if it needs to be certified or could be home built , many states will allow you to build and run an un certified 1/2 scale boiler.  There alot of us building models larger than table top. Case models are more common than some other brands but are by no means common  there's at my best guess maybe 2 dozen but more like closer to a dozen in minn.    Reduction eng . in N. Dak  has the 1/3 scale castings , sort of marginal castings .  and I think  a fellow who goes by casemaker  on smoke stack has by far the best 1/2 scale castings .  many of the other  brand models are one offs  or very small casting runs.   Mike N.  1/3 scale is here   mine is about as far along http://youtu.be/SK-7x34rXBg         
Laurence Dufour  has built a fantastic 1/3 scale  case  also on you tube some where
http://youtu.be/SK-7x34rXBg


----------



## danjackie173 (Dec 16, 2015)

You said a man in Kansas City is working on patterns for a 3" Case.  Do you have more information on that?  Any contact info you can give out.  Thank you for your time.


----------

